# The Blood Drive



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I was out under the maple tree today working on another piece and low and behold I dropped a gouge. Happens occasionally to the best of us, right? Rather than let the gouge I just sharpened hit the ground and possibly mess up my nice strop job I tried to catch it. The gouge hit my thigh, handle side down & gouge side up at the same time I reached down to grab it. It put a beautiful 9 mm moon shaped slice in the meat of my hand under the thumb. It was a bloodbath. I take blood thinners since I had stints put in several years ago and I can bleed with the best of them lemme tell ya.

I had the carving glove on my left hand which did zero good when you reach for sharp stuff with the other one. Duh!

I get the bleeding stopped and the wound dressed and back to the slaughter house I go.

I'm back to whittling away on my project and the wife walks up from behind and startles me. So I slice my left index finger, right through the cut *resistant *glove I had on. Back to the sink for more clean up and repairs.

About this time I figure it's time to call it quits and save some blood as I might need it later.

As I sit here now and type this the right hand is throbbing, I knew I should have got a stitch or two but I don't want to get on a first name basis with the ER nurses!

Going to have to take a couple days off the project to heal up!

I thought it might be good for my moral if I could hear some of my fellow stick junkies tales of woe.

I know this is covered on the boards already somewhere, but what do you say? How bout a recap of some of your stick making boo boos.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Happens to us all!! A few weeks ago I dropped a palm gouge skew. It bounces off some wood and bounced 1/2 " into my belly. 3 stitches later I was back at work. I wear a glove, thumb guard and leather faced work apron. And have a large first aid box. Those who play with sharp knives will cut them selves. Its a law of nature. ;~}


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I feel your pain. Many of us are told to take 80 mg per day, and for me that's enough to bleed out with minor scratches in the garden, let alone with a razor sharp chisel or knife.

Perhaps we should establish a peacetime woodcarver's purple heart. However, we'd be weighted down by the medallions. Help I've fallen and I can't get up, with all these medals hanging from my neck!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Think we have all done it, at lest you admit it , I keep telling my grandsons about being careful and be safe ,but have been known to do stupid things , but why do we try to catch a knife when it falls or knocked out of our hand , pretty stupid but still do it? We naver learn?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I forgot about the bottle of "Liquid Skin" I had in the medicine cabinet. In my younger days I worked with light gauge sheet metal in my trade and was constantly nicked up. The stuff is pretty much super glue with antiseptic. Stings like the devil when you first apply it but it works great at fixing up cuts in hard to bandage areas like fingers and hands. Sounds like stick makers best friend.

The bottle I have is about gone, I am going to stock up.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> I forgot about the bottle of "Liquid Skin" I had in the medicine cabinet.


I've heard of that - probably should get some.

Maybe I should send my wife to a first aid / CPR class!

;-)


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I have shop towels, alcohol and superglue on hand at all times.

Squeeze until you are under control 

Let go and pour alcohol into cut then squeeze again.

Wipe with towel and apply superglue. (DO NOT superglue fingers to cut)

Get back to carving. I haven't gone for stitches in years  Tetanus shots, yes. Stitches, no


----------

